# Blue to black - forum name



## Dubz (22/7/17)

I have just noticed that my name has changed from blue to black. Other members that I can recall that the same has happened to are:
@Willyza
@Andre
@KZOR

Is there a specific reason or just a forum error?
@Silver


----------



## craigb (22/7/17)

Dubz said:


> I have just noticed that my name has changed from blue to black. Other members that I can recall that the same has happened to are:
> @Willyza
> @Andre
> @KZOR
> ...


It's because you are so special!
I don't actually know why but looking at that list of names, you're in good company.

Edit
Looks like mine is in black too, so I really don't know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Roodt (22/7/17)

Might be a number of posts rating system? I see most admin and staff okes names are in red?


----------



## zadiac (22/7/17)

Roodt said:


> Might be a number of posts rating system? I see most admin and staff okes names are in red?



Admins are red, moderators are pink (you think your color change is bad....lol)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## craigb (22/7/17)

zadiac said:


> Admins are red, moderators are pink (you think your color change is bad....lol)


I find the pink really makes your eyes pop, @zadiac

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (22/7/17)

Dubz said:


> I have just noticed that my name has changed from blue to black. Other members that I can recall that the same has happened to are:
> @Willyza
> @Andre
> @KZOR
> ...


I have not even noticed. Those popeyes of yours are sharp! No idea why.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (22/7/17)

Well it's not post count, just did a quick spot check. 

@antonherbst what have/haven't you done compared to @Dubz and I for example?


----------



## RichJB (22/7/17)

I think most people are black. Isn't it vendors primarily who are in blue? Maybe ECIGSSA donors are also in blue? Or used to be?


----------



## craigb (22/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I think most people are black. Isn't it vendors primarily who are in blue? Maybe ECIGSSA donors are also in blue? Or used to be?


Most are. Not vendors. Nothing to do with donors. 
Most intriguing!


----------



## antonherbst (22/7/17)

craigb said:


> Well it's not post count, just did a quick spot check.
> 
> @antonherbst what have/haven't you done compared to @Dubz and I for example?




I am not sure what i have or havent done to change my name color.


----------



## RichJB (22/7/17)

@craigb, well, we're in black so obviously that is the coolest one to be. Just sayin'.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (22/7/17)

Could maybe have something to do with ratings received.


----------



## Dubz (22/7/17)

The blue colour/highlight is given to those who donate to the forum.


----------



## craigb (22/7/17)

Presumably within the current year, hence yours being black? 



Dubz said:


> The blue colour/highlight is given to those who donate to the forum.


----------



## Dubz (22/7/17)

craigb said:


> Presumably within the current year, hence yours being black?


No idea therefore requested @Silver to have a look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (22/7/17)

The vendors have different shades of blue even. Most of them are a light blue.




But then:




Maybe being a donor and a vendor deepens the shade of blue?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vino1718 (22/7/17)

RichJB said:


> The vendors have different shades of blue even. Most of them are a light blue.
> 
> View attachment 101992
> 
> ...



Dont think so. Just saw that a new member joined yesterday and her colour is blue


----------



## RichJB (22/7/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Dont think so. Just saw that a new member joined yesterday and her colour is blue



She is a donor.


----------



## Vino1718 (22/7/17)

RichJB said:


> She is a donor.


Ah my bad. Missed that.


----------



## RichJB (22/7/17)

I think I might be right about vendors who are also donors getting a darker shade of blue. Or at least donor blue rather than vendor blue:







Anyway, it's just colours. Same same but different.


----------



## ET (22/7/17)

Colour check


----------



## KZOR (22/7/17)

Dubz said:


> The blue colour/highlight is given to those who donate to the forum.


Don't think it is this because i have donated this year again and my name is black.


----------



## Willyza (22/7/17)

We did not donate this year ??


----------



## Viper_SA (22/7/17)

Color check


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Colour check


----------



## Silver (22/7/17)

Thanks @Dubz for bringing this up
Sorry, i was out most of the day

I think the red and pink is admins and mods
Not 100% sure what the blue is
And the darker vs lighter blue sounds interesting

Will try check out when we have a chance

Whatever it is, it was not done or changed recently - it was most likely done quite a long time ago

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (22/7/17)

And then two vendors - Sir Vape and Vape Club - are in green. I never paid much attention to colours before but there is a lot happening there.


----------

